

Can GPS find you a mate? - sew
http://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2012/08/04/can-gps-find-you-mate/TvqgTjC3Q9JLu8duSlbUaI/story.html?p1=Well_BG_Links

======
orangecat
If you are a heterosexual woman or gay man, possibly.

